# New additions



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As some of you already know our family of Yorkie Terrorists has grown
we now have 4 of the little horrors :lol: so beware all coming to the rallys, piccy of the gang now. They are all from the same rescue which is the Yorkshire Terrier and Toy Breeds Rescue
Rescue










Top left Jazzy top right Archie Bottom Left Milly Bottom Right Trudie

Jacquie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Lovely picture Jacquie,.....do they get on alright ?
And all good with children ??? :wink: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Lovely picture Jacquie,.....do they get on alright ?
> And all good with children ??? :wink: :lol:


Hi Phil

Strangely enough they all get on quite well we had a few kerfuffles when the 2 little ones arrived but pecking order has now been reached and the smallest one is the boss :lol:

One small one quite child friendly the other 3 not!!! :roll:

None like bikes much or anything with wheels, although ok with cars and motorhomes 

All shout at other dogs when on the lead :roll: but ok when off the lead.

Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Lovely photo of your extended family


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done Jaquie for giving the little rescue's a home ---do they all sleep on the bed though if they do I bet your scared to turn over in case they all fall off :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Well done Jaquie for giving the little rescue's a home ---do they all sleep on the bed though if they do I bet your scared to turn over in case they all fall off :lol: :lol:


Hi Mavis

Not a lot of room in me bed  but they do make good hot water bottles :lol: and I haven't squashed any yet if I move they all move :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Not a lot of room in me bed but they do make good hot water bottles and I haven't squashed any yet if I move they all move


Where's John sleep then ?? :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> > Not a lot of room in me bed but they do make good hot water bottles and I haven't squashed any yet if I move they all move
> 
> 
> Where's John sleep then ?? :lol:


Johns ok hes got his own kennel :lol: he don't do sharing :roll:

Jacquie


----------

